# female hap w/orange on dorsal? (labeled as S. Fryeri)



## Zzzz (Aug 26, 2013)

Hello, I bought this at PetSmart, it was labeled as Sciaenochromis Fryeri. But I so many people on forums state that many PetSmart/Petco fish are hybrids and that makes me a bit nervous.

Notice in pic #2, the dorsal fin is outlined in orange, with some yellow specks on the rear of the dorsal, and on the anal and tail fin. Slight blue sheen to the body, and it looks like the pelvic fin has a white or light light blue.

Are these normal colors on a female S. Fryeri? Thank you for looking.


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

The orange on the top fin makes me think hybrid. The bottom fin, not so much as some freyeri have the orangish red color on the bottom fin. I could be wrong though. Maybe someone else can chime in in this.

Freyeri are notorious for breeding with other Haps and peacocks and hybrids are very common with them.

What size is this fish?

Hormoning may also be possible as well. Which could throw off the coloring and finnage of a female fish.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

The head and mouth certainly have a fryeri look, but I wouldn't trust a Petsmart fish to be pure. I also can't recall ever seeing a female fryeri intentionally being sold there, either - as mentioned above, they often have females that have been hormone treated to look like males for sale, because the bland coloration of females doesn't sell well.


----------



## Zzzz (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks. Hybrid and/or hormone would both be bad. The fish is about 3.5-4in.


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

nmcichlid-aholic said:


> The head and mouth certainly have a fryeri look, but I wouldn't trust a Petsmart fish to be pure. I also can't recall ever seeing a female fryeri intentionally being sold there, either - as mentioned above, they often have females that have been hormone treated to look like males for sale, because the bland coloration of females doesn't sell well.


+1. It definitely looks like a freyeri, but that orange on the dorsal fin is very suspicious.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

I think this was a hormoned fish, that is why it looks so weird.


----------



## Zzzz (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks for the answers. I was able to return the fish to PetSmart within the 14-day period, telling them it does not appear to be the right species. They graciously took it back for a refund. I asked what they would do with it, they said they'd quarantine it for a while then put it back for sale. :?


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Petsmart... what are you goin to do. :lol:


----------

